# October Field Training



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Foggy and 85 deg today. Went out to train anyway. An acquaintance contacted me and said he had property to train on. Never trained with him before. I think he is looking for a training partner. He, his wife and myself had a nice morning training.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Very warm day in Md. High of 85
Finishing up FF in am
Fun day in the water to build excitement and water entry.
Marks: Singles off multiple chairs/stickmen in field. Working on marks from the right side
Left bird:L to R: 75 yrds:Nice hunt but worked it out
Middle bird:L to R: 250 yrds: Front footed mark
Right bird: L to R: 175 yrds: Very close to nailing it, 5 ft

Great day for puppy!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Going out to do some training in the morning.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

training all week like always but today did some fun ABCD drills with the dogs. Lots of white distractions in the field like pipes. Proof did reverse order doubles and Shelly did singles and hip pocket doubles with a hill. She just turned six months and I'm happy with her. I hope that she keeps this up because she shows a lot of promise right now. Since birth she has had multiple guns in the field and now I'm really seeing the payoffs. She works well with cues to move with me on the line from gun to gun. the young pup is showing more enthusiasm as he matures and did four singles on the shorter guns. He lines very well and runs at the bird not the gun. I like those traits. He uses his nose a lot whereas proof and Shelly didn't learn their nose until they were older. One of his bumpers fell out of sight and he hunted in the area which is a super trait because shelly and proof lost their minds and ran all over if they didn't nail their marks at that age. Interesting he is definitely a different type of pup compared to the recent ones I've trained. lots of fun this morning.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Edward Lee Nelson

How did I miss you in Maryland?:smile2:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Rain this AM but I will get out to do some yard training in the PM.

This week hope to build on Saturday's setup which was a walkup triple with a blind through the walkup mark. Buffy did this and I simplified for Thor. 

PS Pheasant parmesan, salad, and pasta for dinner. Should be good.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't posted much lately. My boy, Flyer, is Vivain's Maise litter mate
This summer I trained as much as I could with my young dog who turned two in July. I logged a lot of miles driiving to day train with the Pro. 
Early summer, with my Pro back from his winter trip, was spent trying to put us on solid ground with handling and pushing forward with water blinds. It was a bit rocky as we pushed up in concept and this boy is stretching me as a trainer but we are getting there and he a very fun and exciting to train. We finished SH, are working on Master concepts. I think we are on a good roll. 
My older dog Winter had TPLO surgery in May. She was in rehap all summer and has done amazingly well. 
Yesterday we got to train on an amazing set up. It's hard to explain. It was tight, tons of cover with trails to lead dogs away from the marks and the 1st mark fell in hidden water. Not a long set up but a tough one. I debated running Flyer on the tough hidden water mark first and then run the triple but I wanted to see where he was. Well, it was a bit of a mess.....but we worked though it. I should have been training and not testing. Winter, who has been back to training a little over a month, showed her veteran chops. On the hidden water mark, she ignored the trails and dove into the cover and I heard the splash as she hit the water. The training group cheered as she came back thought the cover with the bird. Winter picked up picked up all the birds clean and lined the blind. It still makes me smile. I hope she told Flyer "And THAT'S how a master hunter runs a setup".


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I have no clue George, We were at the Master on Saturday, the the Am on Monday and split time at the Open and Derby on Tuesday. Alot of very nice dogs running that I have only read about we got to see.. I hope the young dog of yours is doing well. Our pup hopefully should be ready for Derby's in the early fall. She isnt a team player at all, its all about her but the little one can mark her butt off. I need to get all the water work finished in the spring. Take care


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, I was shooting flyers for the Open on Tuesday with Bait and Bob Tebbens for the latter part of the day. Saw really good dog work.

Quite a walk to get to the Am. Think I lost weight.

Best of luck.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone's pups are doing well, especially Winter. Go girly.

Maise is still on her 6 week trip the HRC Grand and MN, just taking advantage of the pre-grand and pre-national training. She got to run test dog one day at the Grand, which I thought was cool. Training will be really slow for her when she gets back, now that I have to dedicate most of every day to school work.

Molly has been doing pretty well at our old training group. She is definitely not as stressed as she used to be over a year ago when we stopped. She even broke once. She won't run at the pro's place, all the noise and commotion from 30+ dogs running is too much for her. I'm still so proud of her for what she can do (however little), sounds silly but I really am. She's my girl.

I have a permanent lining drill set up at home (due to extreme laziness and lack of time I haven't bothered to set up anything else). I try to run it a few times a week when I take a break from studying. With Maisey I send her multiple times to each stake, but only once each stake with Molly. I am using a new cue with Molly, telling her "yes, good" when she locks in on the correct stake. I think she likes that feedback, versus "dead bird, back". I think it boosts her confidence on cold blinds as well.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got back from training on the salt marsh in the rain. We have been at water less than half a dozen times these past few months---dried up ponds, blue green algae. OK, we did some nice water marks and honoring drills. We then set up a shoreline blind (actually two) for Buffy. She ran them well I am happy to say.

Thor also did well with his marks.

It has cleared up now. Maybe we will do a little yard training.


----------

